# Teaching rein back



## Gorgeous George (10 July 2008)

How do you teach a horse to rein back? George doesn't seem to understand this at all which means if I ever encounter a gate out hacking I have to get off  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 bad news with a 16.3 horse  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 George will back up very well from the ground, but not from on board - help!

*Edited by admin* See how Michael Eilberg teaches his horses to rein back: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/how-to-teach-your-horse-rein-back-509828


----------



## BigRed (10 July 2008)

When you are in the stable, how do you get him to go back ?  I personally push my horse with my hand in the centre of her chest and say "back, back".  They aren't entirely stupid and pick this up very quickly.

We are trying to get a good rein back on board.  My instructor says to lift my legs off her sides and take them back - to give a clear signal - and give the voice command again, at this point my instructor is tapping her legs to get her to move back, she picked it up really quick.  It is not always perfect, but we are getting there.


----------



## Rayado05 (10 July 2008)

HI, This starts in hand on the ground. Don't be tempted to use physical force to 'push' the horse back, as you could find yourself pushing a long time and they can learn to ignore you. Plus it's not the way to train this.

Start in hand, with standing facing their quarters from the front -side (don't stand infront direct). Apply the pressure to the halter to ask the horse to step backwards out of the pressure. It's up to you what you reinforce this with "Back" or a click or whatever you find best for you.

Once the horse is doing this - freely in this manner and with the slightest touch, then you can transfer this into the ridden work.
HOWEVER, if at any point there isn't that response then you are not quite ready for ridden work with rein back.
You want a rein back ridden that has the horse soft in his back and jaw - not being pushed back (do we really want to start a push/shove battle) and stepping back in this soft manner.
When you tend to push them they tighten, you are in their space and not asking them to move away - so again a confused signal from his viewpoint.

Our horses understand inhand the pressure first, then when we block our seat and hand with the ridden work (This is not pulling but blocking) the horses step back as quickly as our lower leg deem it, if this means very quickly they move such.

Don't feel tempted to start pulling teeth through ears to achieve this, you will set the horse's jaw and back against you.

Time and patience and you'll get there!


----------



## OrangeEmpire (10 July 2008)

halt, tilt your pelvis forwards (think thrusting your hips forwards so it's not that you're just leaning forwards). to the horse this brings your weight forwards so that you are almost pushing them backwards away from the pressure.

apply gentle leg and give the command 'back' as you would on the ground.

check any forwards movement instantly with the rein and a 'no!' a light firm pressure on the rein is enough. if they do walk forwards, halt and begin again. it is all about body language, not pulling on the mouth.

because your posture is different to a forwards command, they soon learn the distinction.
good luck!


----------



## muddy_grey (10 July 2008)

As above really.  My old instuctor described it as "rolling the ball"  If you were sat on a gym ball and you tilted your pelvis and stretched your legs back then the ball would roll backwards.  It was also how we halted.  Then whilst "rolling the ball" apply the leg and block with the reins.  To start with just ask for a step or two.  If the horse moves forward then just ask for halt and start again.
As you are also wanting it to help with gates I would say back everytime you ask him to move back on ground or when riding.  Remember it might be difficult to get the correct aids when you're hanging off the side trying to keep hold of the gate.  It really is practice makes perfect and I hope your gates have high clasps!


----------

